# Bodybuilding Coach - Birmingham (UK)



## Michael_Chan168 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear All,

I am very interested to find out if anyone in this forum can recommend a bodybuiding coach in Birmingham.

I am 37 year old and thinkiing to get into shape and become a body builder.

Some information about me:

1. 5 F 4"

2. 37 Years

3. Based in Birmingham

4. Weight: 65KG

Thanks !

Michael


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Probably expensive but im pretty sure Dorian Yates has a gym in bham called temple or something? They do training there awsome gym aswell from what i remember. Think i even seen training seshions online with the man himself for a fee of course.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

The cheapest coach around that will get you started is... right here! Read around mate and you'l do well, lots of great memebers and info available


----------

